# Need Hornet 740T Installation Guide



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

i just recieved my fancy new purchase of this basic keyless alarm from ebay to put in a friends car thursday and sure enough even though i asked before hand if the install and owners guides were included and told they were, they wernt :0 ... shocking i know either way..

if any one could help me out with the install guide its really all i need i found a post on the12volt that links to directechs but since they changed the login security i cant sign in anymore, and of corse no one wants to risk there account so any help is appreciated :biggrin: 

Thanks


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup bro, what specific help do you need as far as wiring, maybe I can help you out.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/ig/...N740T_09-04.pdf
here you go homie


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

yeahh man forgot to say thanks :biggrin:, the manual made it go super smoothe, i remembered most of the colors but being a refurb unit the ign wire was white/red instead of yellow in the manual and it threw me off a little, but about 2 hours in the dark and a handfull of relays and resistors it all went well :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jul 24 2009, 08:16 PM~14574595
> *yeahh man forgot to say thanks  :biggrin:, the manual made it go super smoothe, i remembered most of the colors but being a refurb unit the ign wire was white/red instead of yellow in the manual and it threw me off a little, but about 2 hours in the dark and a handfull of relays and resistors it all went well  :biggrin:
> *


thats what were here for homie :thumbsup:


----------

